# Strange Lump



## nichy92 (Aug 30, 2012)

My baby girl apparently has a weird internal lump... I found a LOT of dried blood on her little towel one day, and obviously got really worried. She also has some dried blood on her quills. So I rushed her to the vet, and well... one hour of exam, sedation, more thorough feel, and xrays later... 
The lump apparently doesn't seem to be a part of the uterus or stomach, or kidneys, or abdomen. It's either too high, too low, and well just not in the right spot for those. He said he honestly doesn't know what it could be, in connection to the bleeding. He's not diagnosing it, but a
possibility is cancer that is a part of something, and spreading... So now the waiting game begins. In a month if there's no bleeding, we go back for a check up. If there is bleeding, then obviously she gets rushed on over for whatever has to happen, be it surgery or.... that option I don't want to think about.

Has anyone here ever had something like that happen to their hedgie..? Any suggestions on what it could be? She's still going to the bathroom normally from what I can see in her cage, no blood in any of that. And she's still eating and drinking, and active.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Gosh, I feel really bad that no one responded to your post! I had a hedge several years ago that had breast cancer, but you could tell the "lump" was in one of her little breasts. I hope that whatever it is, that it is benign and that you don't see any more bleeding.
Good luck!
Susan H.


----------



## nichy92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks... the bleeding started again, and she hasn't eaten or drank in two days... She's so lethargic, and barely sniffs anything I try to offer her. I don't know what to do... We're going back to the vet today.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope it is nothing too serious! I have had to take 3 of the 4 dogs I have owned into the vet for lumps. It is always so scary because there are so many things it could be. Keep us updated, good or bad, I know the community will be supportive no matter what.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Sending you tons of vibes that it's nothing serious and can be healed. (((hugs)))


----------

